# HH-Nordosten, Walddörfer, Ahrensburg, Hahnheide



## Bulldogge65 (23. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich wohne seit kurzem in HH-Volksdorf, bin 48J. fahre seit 2 Monaten nach längerer Flaute wieder MTB und suche Leute, oder eine Gruppe, die auch gerne die Trails hier in der Gegend (Ahrensburg/Rauhe Berge, Lütjensee, Hahnheide, Alstertal) befahren.
Tagesfreizeit häufig vorhanden, da Schichtdienst!

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. April 2013)

Check mal den thread der sachsenwaldpioniere oder komm mal in den Süden, harburger Berge, da geht auch immer was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldogge65 (23. April 2013)

Werde ich sicher auch mal machen, aber für den Alltag sind die HaBe's und Reinbek ein bisschen weit weg.....

Komisch, das hier oben so wenige MTB fahren, die Gegend gibt doch wirklich was her!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (23. April 2013)

Berichte(t) mal bitte vom Gebiet Hahnheide. 
Ich hatte nämlich gerade am Samstag überlegt meine Freundin nach Ahrensburg zu begleiten und von dort aus in das Gebiet zu fahren, bin dann aber doch am Elbufer gelandet weil ich keine großartigen Trailberichte über die Hahnheide finden konnte und bevor es da so spannend aussieht wie *zwischen *Groß Hansdorf, Sachsenwald und Großensee habe ich's lieber gelassen.


----------



## Bulldogge65 (24. April 2013)

Ich bin dato 2x in der Hahnheide unterwegs gewesen. Der hintere Teil ist sehr hügelig. Dort gibt es ein paar Erhebungen um die 100m. Wenn man von unten zum Aussichtsturm hochfährt gibt's ein paar hundert Meter ordentliche Steigung bergauf. Muß das Gebiet aber noch genauer erkunden und nach Trails Ausschau halten, habe mich dort die zwei Male eher auf "Waldautobahnen" bewegt.
In den "Rauhen Bergen" bei Großhansdorf gibt es ein paar schöne Trails, die Fahrtechnisch ein wenig anspruchsvoll sind!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. April 2013)

Ja, genau! 
Westlich der Autobahn in dem "Rauhe Berge" genannten Gebiet habe ich letztes Mal auch was gefunden. Ist zwar alles recht flach aber trotzdem nett zu fahren. 
Bisher habe ich in dem Gebiet nur nicht viel experimentiert weil das auf meiner langen Runde liegt, die ich hauptsächlich von Schenefeld aus starte. Bin die vielleicht 10 Mal seit 2004 gefahren und bekomme jedesmal den ein oder anderen Trail dazu. 
Nur nicht zwischen Sachsenwald und Großensee. Da scheint's echt nichts zu geben und wenn irgendein Weg mal Trailcharakter hat ist er von der Beschaffenheit eher für Pferdehufe geeignet.
Deshalb schonmal Danke für'n weiteren Bericht über's Hahnheide Gebiet. 
Vielleicht findest du ja ein paar Trails.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Bulldogge65 (25. April 2013)

Hallo Sven,
werde berichten, wenn ich das nächste mal in der Hahnheide unterwegs bin. 
Warst du schon mal in den "Grander Tannen" unterwegs? Das ist bei Rausdorf, liegt ja auch zwischen Großensee und Sachsenwald.
Gibt es bei dir interessante Ecken zum Biken?
Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. April 2013)

Hey Dietmar!
Durch das Gebiet Grander Tannen komme ich auch durch und habe letzte Woche Mittwoch einen Trail vom Weiten sehen können, doch waren auf dem Trail auch tiefe Furchen von den Forstfahrzeugen, also hab ich den ausgelassen. 
Ich fahre das Gebiet immer über einen Pferdetrail von der Straße aus an.
Kannst ja mal schauen was ich meine:
http://app.strava.com/activities/50482560
Bin von meine KFZ-Werkstatt aus gestartet wg. Inspektion, also diesmal nicht von Schenefeld aus.
Die Strecke ist mittlerweile sehr Abwechslungsreich geworden aber der Teil zwischen Sachsenwald und Großensee bzw. Grander Tannen ist echt langweilig. Schön, aber langweilig.

Die wirklich interessanten MTB-Strecken beschränken sich hier bei uns auf das Elbufer und die Rissener Kieskuhle (s. http://app.strava.com/activities/50482438 )

Für jemanden der hier zum ersten Mal fährt ist das Elbufer ziemlich geil, genauso wie für mich die Geestkante im Osten Hamburgs. 

Ansonsten gibt es noch den Volkspark und die Holmer Sandberge, allerdings würe sich eine Extra-Anreise dafür nicht lohnen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Bulldogge65 (26. April 2013)

Hallo Sven,
du fährst ja wirklich große Kreise, aber am Streckenverlauf, zumindest von den Gegenden, die ich kenne, sparst du einige interessante Ecken aus. Daher auf die wenigen Höhenmeter, trotz der enormen Strecke.

Die hast du dafür an der Elbe, wo es wirklich heftig rauf und runter geht und fast jedes mal auf Null, da bietet ein nur 90m hoher "Berg" schon mehr Höhenmeter als vieles in den HaBe's. 

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. April 2013)

Ich würde beim nächsten Mal versuchen das Billetal ein bisschen weiter gen Osten zu fahren und dann nördlich Richtung Großensee abzubiegen, es sei denn du hast einen besseren Vorschlag.
Mit dem Rest der Runde bin ich mittlerweile sehr zufrieden. Die Runde ist sehr Trail- bzw. Geländelastig. Schleifen will ich aber nicht einbauen unbedingt einbauen, sondern es bei einem flüssigen Verlauf belassen. Ein Abbieger nach Börnsen zum Beispiel würde da nicht meiner Meinung nach nicht so reinpassen. 
Da würde ich eher mal wieder mit dem Auro anreisen und direkt im Bergedorfer Gehölz bis Lauenburg starten und alles mitnehmen was interessant aussieht.
So wie hier: http://app.strava.com/activities/39278039
War geil, aber das Wetter war nicht so doll, also bin ich in Geesthacht umgedreht. Hat auch so gelangt.


----------



## Kind der Küste (30. April 2013)

Moin, ich komme auch aus Volksdorf.
Ich fahre meist in Richtung Duvenstedter Brook, Wulksfelde, Alstertal, Boxberge / Bredenbeker Teich, Müllberge usw..
Da ich aber mit einem Liteville 901 (Enduro/AM-Aufbau) unterwegs bin fahre ich kein agressives Marathontempo.

Achso, bin 29 und schreibe zzt. an meiner Masterarbeit.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldogge65 (30. April 2013)

Hi, 
wow, ein schönes Rad fährst du da. Die Ecken, in denen du fährst, kenne ich ein wenig. Ich fahre ein Niner Air One, ohne Schaltung, ohne Federung und mag die Herausforderung, damit alles zu bewältigen. Ich bin sehr anpassungsfähig, was Streckenlänge und Tempo angeht, Hauptsache es macht Spass.
Falls du Interesse hast, können wir uns gerne mal Treffen.

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Dietmar,
wir sind eine Truppe unterschiedlichen Alters (16-65) und fahren Alltags regelmäßig Abends in der Hahnheide. (Es gibt da schon ein paar Trails, die ganz nett sind, außerdem den Hahnheider Berg, da kann man sich auch mal an der Steigung versuchen). Am Wochenende treffen wir uns oft für längere Touren, BilleTrail, Mönchsteichtrail, oder Mölln, Geesthänge und natürlich die Harburger Berge. Verabredungen werden meist bei FB veröffentlicht und getroffen. Wenn Du Lust hast, teile ich Dir gerne mit wann was läuft, dann kannste ja mal reinschnuppern.
Gruß, Michael


----------



## Bulldogge65 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Michael, 
gerne komme ich mal mit euch mit! Bin nur leider nicht bei FB. Morgen werde ich Tagsüber eine Runde in der Hahnheide drehen. Schreibe mir doch bitte per PN die nächsten Termine. Nur dieses WE kann ich nicht, da habe ich Dienst!
Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## Blindfury (23. Mai 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Berichte(t) mal bitte vom Gebiet Hahnheide.
> Ich hatte nämlich gerade am Samstag überlegt meine Freundin nach Ahrensburg zu begleiten und von dort aus in das Gebiet zu fahren, bin dann aber doch am Elbufer gelandet weil ich keine großartigen Trailberichte über die Hahnheide finden konnte und bevor es da so spannend aussieht wie *zwischen *Groß Hansdorf, Sachsenwald und Großensee habe ich's lieber gelassen.


 

Also in Ahrensburg und Umgebung findest du genug Möglichkeiten, darfst nur nicht Richtung Großensee sondern eher Stellmoorer oder Ahrensburger Tunneltal + Richtung Volksdorf fahren. Da wird dir mit Sicherheit nicht langweilig


----------



## Kincade (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
wohne seit kurzem in Volksdorf und muss das hier alles erstmal erkunden.

Gibt es hier aktuell noch Leute die Unterwegs sind?


----------



## geländeradler (10. März 2015)

Ja. Alstertal, Volksdorf, Tunneltal, Ahrensburg Hagen.. die Ecke. Wenn es geht versuche ich allerdings nach Harburg zu kommen. 

Wenn du mal zusammen fahren willst schreibe mich einfach an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (14. März 2015)

Komm aus Tremsbüttel. Ahrensburg/Tunneltal hab ich oft unterm Reifen. Meist aber erst Großhansdorf.
Auch Bocks- und Schühberg sind oft dabei. Manchmal geht´s auch Richtung Bad Oldesloe oder in die Hahnheide oder den Sachsenwald.

Soooooo wenige MTB´ler gibt es bei uns gar nicht!!!! Das Problem ist, dass wir irgendwie nicht zueinander finden und überall 2-3 Leute in irgendwelchen Nieschen eines Forums kommunizieren.  hier fand z.B. kürzlich eine ähnliche Anfrage statt. Die Jungs sind in Ordnung. Mit denen war ich auch schon unterwegs. Am We steht da Hahnheide auf dem Zettel....

Ich denke wir Nordlichter müssen uns nur besser organisieren. Wir versuchen grad eine Art Interessengruppe ins Leben zu rufen. Das "Team" ist ein kleiner Haufen MTB Fahrer, dem sich jeder und völlig kosten- und zwangfrei anschließen darf. Für Leute, die solch "feste" Bindungen eher meiden, trotzdem aber gen mitfahren und mitschnacken oder lieber erstmal nur reinschnuppern wollen, wird die Teamseite noch um eine Gruppenseite, die dann hauptsächlich als Disskusionplattform ( auch mit Team Externen) dienen soll, erweitert.

Ich glaub so eine zentrale Anlaufstelle fehlt uns im Norden.


----------



## steezie (16. März 2015)

Danke Olli  
aber stimmt schon. Es gibt in der Tat so einige MTB Fahrer(meine Nachbarn sind auch gerade losgetobt), aber eben wenig organisiert. Dabei
machts doch zusammen viel mehr Spass


----------



## Hegi (18. März 2015)

Moin Moin,

Wir sind rund 12 Biker die regelmäßig von Hamburg Lemsahl unsere Touren durch den Hamburger Norden starten. Kommuniziert wurde früher über www.hegibiketours.de jetzt läuft fast alles über Threema! 
Falls jemand Lust hat könnt ihr mich gerne hier kontaktieren. Neue Biker sind immer Willkommen. Unsere Touren sind im ganzen Hamburg Nord Osten und meistens mit Einkehr. 
Tschüss Hegi
[email protected]


----------



## Alsterbiker (9. Mai 2015)

Moin moin,  wollte mich kurz vorstellen. Bin 32 jahre alt,  komme aus duvenstedt /hamburg. Fahre meist allein,  hoffe auf diesen weg ein paar gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen zum gemeinsamen biken. Und neue strecken intressieren mich natürlich auch.   @Hegi wann und wo trefft ihr euch in lemsahl! Freue mich auf antworten. 

Gruß Bjørn


----------



## Hegi (10. Mai 2015)

@Alsterbiker Nabend Björn! Ich hab dir mal eine Email geschrieben. Dienstag Abend geht's auf Tour und an Himmelfahrt gibt's eine 100 km Tour


----------



## norinofu (7. März 2021)

Moin, lebt der Thread hier noch? 
Ich ziehe im Juli nach Volksdorf und habe mir schon mal den Cyclo Cross Park und den Bocksberg angesehen. 
Kenne bisher nur die HaBes seit 30 Jahren, aber die sind für Touren unter 2h dann zu weit wech.
Grüße,  Ralf


----------



## norinofu (7. März 2021)

Bulldogge65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wohne seit kurzem in HH-Volksdorf, bin 48J. fahre seit 2 Monaten nach längerer Flaute wieder MTB und suche Leute, oder eine Gruppe, die auch gerne die Trails hier in der Gegend (Ahrensburg/Rauhe Berge, Lütjensee, Hahnheide, Alstertal) befahren.
> Tagesfreizeit häufig vorhanden, da Schichtdienst!
> 
> ...


Moin Dietmar, ist zwar schon etwas her dein Posting,  aber du solltest dich inzwischen gut auskennen. Ich Ziehe im Juli nach Volksdorf und habe ein ähnliches "Problem". Ich kenne lediglich die HaBes seit 30 Jahren.
Gruß,  Ralf


----------



## Jonisator (9. März 2021)

Moin Ralf,
leider gibt es nicht soviele Reviere in der Nähe von Volksdorf....kann jedoch den Bocksberg bei Ahrensburg als wirklich kleines MTB-Revier empfehlen - aber auch hier wurden angelegte Trails/Elemente schon kaputt gemacht und Strecken durch Baumsperren für Mountainbiker unpassierbar gemacht.

Das Gebiet Lütjensee-Hahnheide hat nach meinem Kenntnisstand keine besonderen Trails für Mountainbiker zu bieten...

Das Gebiet "Rauhe Berge" war in Großhansdorf/Ahrensburg und Umgebung der angesagteste MTB-Spot - leider wurde dieser letztes Jahr durch die Landesforsten geschlossen (siehe: https://stormarnlive.de/2020/01/18/grosshansdorf-illegale-mountainbiker-strecke-offiziell-gesperrt/). 

Der Duvenstedter Brook ist optisch recht schön, beinhaltet jedoch weder Berge noch richtige Trails.

Im Sachsenwald sollen wohl noch ein paar Trail sein - ich war selber noch nie dort.

Ansonsten sind nur die bereits angesprochenen HaBe´s "in der Nähe".

Bei neuen Tipps und Entdeckungen rund um Hamburg gerne melden


----------



## norinofu (9. März 2021)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung @Jonisator . Ist ja ein trauriges Bild da oben. 
Hahnheide sieht also nur vom Satelliten interessant aus?! Egal, Ich schau´s mir dann mal an.

Ich werde ganz in der Nähe vom Cyclo Cross Land wohnen. Hab´s mir mal angesehen. Hat Potential für eine kleine Sause nach Feierabend.
Weiß jemand, wer da Hand anlegt und das pflegt?


----------



## basstiao (8. April 2021)

norinofu schrieb:


> Ich werde ganz in der Nähe vom Cyclo Cross Land wohnen. Hab´s mir mal angesehen. Hat Potential für eine kleine Sause nach Feierabend.
> Weiß jemand, wer da Hand anlegt und das pflegt?



Hallo, das Cyclocross Land wir nmV von einem Verein von Rad-Begeisterten und dem XC-Verbundenen betrieben, die sich vor allem auch um den Nachwuchs bemühen.
In der Tour war neulich sogar ein Bericht, der sich auch auf deren Website findet
https://www.cyclocross-land.de/presse/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basstiao (8. April 2021)

Moin zusammen,
nach dem der Thread neulich nach Langem mal wieder gezuckt hat, auch von mir nochmal ein Anstoß!

Auch ich habe Interesse, den Thread wiederzubeleben!
Wohne seit 2019 in Ahrensburg und erkunde die Gegend auf breiter und schmaler Stolle (Cyclocrosser/Gravel). MTB derzeit noch mit Hardtail.

Ich will Spaß am Biken haben, neue Strecken, Gegenden und coole Trails finden, Tipps und Tricks erhalten und austauschen, angespornt werden und einfach mein liebstes Hobby teilen. 
Deswegen suche ich Gleichgesinnte (M/W egal) für gemeinsame gelegentliche Runden! 

Wegen Familie und Job meist nur am Wochenende und dann gern morgens - oder im Sommer auch unter der Woche abends. Bin M, 44 und durchschnittlich fit.

Ja, die Harburger Berge sind super. Aber die Anfahrts- und Rüstzeit verbringe ich gern statt dessen auf dem Rad...
Daher bin ich gern vor Ort unterwegs - bin aber auch nicht abgeneigt, gelegentlich mal anderswo das Terrain zu erkunden!

Ich würde mich über Zuschriften oder ggf Hinweise auf alternative Kanäle freuen. 

Ride on!


----------



## norinofu (9. April 2021)

@basstiao , lass uns mal kurzschließen. Wenn ich's nicht vergesse, schick ich später ne PN. Hab zwar ein paar Jahre mehr drauf - im Sattel fühle ich mich aber immer wie 35 😁


----------

